# MAC Face and Body, not for oily skin?



## Karen_B (Jun 26, 2008)

I am going to visit a PRO store on my holidays (yay!) and thought I'd try the Face and Body foundation because I've heard good things about it. However, I read a thread where someone said it works best for dry skins. My T zone tends to get oily during the day, but I'm not super oily. Will F&B work for me, along with some blot powder, or will I look like a grease ball?
I use Hyper Real foundation with no problems at all, but I'd like to try something a little lighter and I understand F&B is more like a tinted moisturizer.


----------



## bartp (Jun 26, 2008)

mmm, let's see. I you use Hyper Real and you don't have any problems, I don't see why F&B would be a problem. Usually we use F&B for very dry skins.

F&B doesn't have a lot of oily ingredients, nor does it have oil controlling or matifying ingredients. I' ve used it on men and women with mixed skin, and in combination with powder , it seems to do the trick. Esp. because it has a slight sweat resistent texture, it seems to work well. It's ideal if you want to get a slightly more bronzed look.


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Sophia84 (Jun 29, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing. I really wanna try F&B too but I have oily skin. I heard the C F&B's shades are better than the SFF's shades, less yellow, is it true??? Will Blot powder help with the oilness on top the F&B, or amybe a MSF natural is better??


----------



## bee224 (Jul 15, 2008)

i'd love to get some advice on this as well! I have an oily T-zone. I usually use Studio Fix powder although I dnt like the lasting powder as i find it sweats off in the socal heat. 

I heard F&B gives you a "dewy" look, does that mean it would not be good for those with an oily t zone?


----------

